# Photographing the photographer



## stowpirate (Dec 10, 2008)

The Leica shot is of Robert Capa girlfriend Gerda Taro. She was eventually mangled to death by a tank track in Spain. The Photographer was unknown.

Am I the only one here that is interested in photographing the photographer? Interesting to see some new or old photos of photographers in action.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes, I like images of people taking photos.


----------



## FunkyUK (Dec 10, 2008)

Taken at a Glastonbury - i don't know if he  was testing his focus or what...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 10, 2008)

Taken at the Angel of the North, Gateshead.


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 10, 2008)

FunkyUK said:


> Taken at a Glastonbury - i don't know if he  was testing his focus or what...



Glastonbury is a war zone now ? Or is the helmet for beer can protection 

Here is one I did being a self portrait and the subject


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 10, 2008)

FunkyUK said:


> Taken at a Glastonbury - i don't know if he  was testing his focus or what...



He will most likely be doing an exposure reading off his skin.  This used to be a standard method in the days of film.  It is one stop lighter than a grey-card reading.


----------



## madamv (Dec 10, 2008)

Apologies for the crap pic, but its the groom photographing the photographer being photographed by me.   The groom also has a photo of the official photographer photographing my daughter somewhere too!


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 10, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> He will most likely be doing an exposure reading off his skin.  This used to be a standard method in the days of film.  It is one stop lighter than a grey-card reading.



It is a good idea to take a meter reading of bright reflections from skin especilly when doing portraits. When I use a hand held meter I always go for the face and not the whole scene.


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 10, 2008)

I really don't like photos of people taking photos. In fact I actively dislike it.


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 10, 2008)

Do a google search on Miroslav Tichy and his camera made from junk.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 11, 2008)

FunkyUK said:


> Taken at a Glastonbury - i don't know if he  was testing his focus or what...



hahah! It's a small world. I recognise and know the guy.

Adam Ferguson - Nice Aussie bloke, met him in Cambodia doing the VII Photo workshop.

http://www.adamfergusonphoto.com/main.php


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 11, 2008)

G8 Edinburgh


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 11, 2008)

Look at the size of the camera compared to her hand must be 127 format?


----------



## Yetman (Dec 11, 2008)

Has anyone seen that pic of a photographer jumping onto a precarious free-standing rock on the edge of a massive canyon with his tripod and everything? think he's got a bottle of booze as well. Its a right hairy jump but he does it to get the perfect shot. The pic of him is ace


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 11, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Has anyone seen that pic of a photographer jumping onto a precarious free-standing rock on the edge of a massive canyon with his tripod and everything? think he's got a bottle of booze as well. Its a right hairy jump but he does it to get the perfect shot. The pic of him is ace



Is this one of the photo?






Looks like the photogrpaher?


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 11, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Has anyone seen that pic of a photographer jumping onto a precarious free-standing rock on the edge of a massive canyon with his tripod and everything? think he's got a bottle of booze as well. Its a right hairy jump but he does it to get the perfect shot. The pic of him is ace


Yeah, have you seen how 'fake' it is too? The drop isn't very far - it's been taken at an angle such as to deliberately mislead the viewer.


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 11, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/baumer1781/214790068/sizes/o/


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Yetman (Dec 11, 2008)

Ah. Right. Bastard.

Still though, you wouldnt want to miss the jump.


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh hell no, it would be painful, and you could still fall all the way to the bottom if you're unlucky. The fact that it's 'only' a 6 foot drop wouldn't make me jump across that gap.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 11, 2008)

^ lame


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 11, 2008)

madamv said:


> Apologies for the crap pic, but its the groom photographing the photographer being photographed by me.   The groom also has a photo of the official photographer photographing my daughter somewhere too!



The Count's beard is WAY out of control


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 11, 2008)

Herbsman. said:


> ^ lame



so's your face


----------



## miss direct (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 11, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> so's your face


It's just that I used to take pics of myself taking a picture of myself in reflective objects before - mirrors, tv, beer bottles, wine glasses, car mirrors etc. usually just to burn up that last frame on an almost fully-exposed roll. On each occasion I got the film back and thought 'wtf, rubbish'. I just find the whole thing really boring and pointless

I did a couple of multiple exposures in the mirror, camera on tripod in a dark room with flash - that came out pretty cool-looking - about 5 of my face surrounding the camera -  but was still pointless


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 11, 2008)

Herbsman. said:


> It's just that I used to take pics of myself taking a picture of myself in reflective objects before - mirrors, tv, beer bottles, wine glasses, car mirrors etc. usually just to burn up that last frame on an almost fully-exposed roll. On each occasion I got the film back and thought 'wtf, rubbish'. I just find the whole thing really boring and pointless
> 
> I did a couple of multiple exposures in the mirror, in a dark room with flash - that came out pretty cool-looking but was still pointless



This post is relevant to my interests.


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 11, 2008)

SHIT!!


fuck me, i remember that shitty 22-55 lens, it was wank man

^ vertical grip w/shutter button = win. fucking ACE!!!


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 11, 2008)

FITwatch have some good ones...


----------



## madamv (Dec 11, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> The Count's beard is WAY out of control



Its no longer a beard, its a vest


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 12, 2008)

Yossarian said:


> FITwatch have some good ones...



Police protecting the state and not the individual?


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 13, 2008)

Pie1 looks like a professional (the MF camera, cable release, manfrotto pods and the slide-in filter) but also a bit of a hobo 

How come so many pro photographers look like hobo's?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 13, 2008)

He took that photo in February according to the exif data.  Outdoors in February you wrap up warmly if you are going to be taking pictures which involves standing still for long periods of time.


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 14, 2008)

It was -11ºC that day, I couldn't have given a monkey's what I looked like


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 14, 2008)

*Self portrait*


----------



## lighterthief (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (Dec 14, 2008)

myself as taken by http://stevewithington.co.uk/ the rest


----------



## Grobelaar (Dec 14, 2008)

I do like snapping the photographer - question is, has anyone snapped somone else snapping the photographer? This could go on and on, where does it end.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 14, 2008)

Grobelaar said:


> I do like snapping the photographer - question is, has anyone snapped somone else snapping the photographer? *This could go on and on, where does it end.*


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 14, 2008)

I haven't run out of these yet


----------



## Zapata (Dec 15, 2008)

Dickey Chappelle.


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 15, 2008)

David Hockney
'Photographing Annie Leibovitz While She's Photographing Me - 1983'


----------



## ferryca (Dec 17, 2008)

I like this one so much, it's taken in Machu Picchu. Love how the llama is posing..


----------



## Final (Dec 19, 2008)

Herbsman. said:


> I really don't like photos of people taking photos. In fact I actively dislike it.



I find the best way to get someone intent on taking your photo out of your face is to pull out a camera of your own and start snapping them first. 

Great for work social functions.

I was looking at a online collection of these types of photos last year but I can't find it at the moment, I'll post a link if it turns up.


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 22, 2008)

Herbsman asked why all us pro's looked like hobo's.
In a sub category, why do most wedding photographers look like they've just left a 1930's soup kitchen queue?


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 24, 2008)

Pie 1 said:


> why do most wedding photographers look like they've just left a 1930's soup kitchen queue?



I was thinking along similar lines  






Addenbrookes Sunday - where photography is banned!


----------



## army_of_one (Dec 29, 2008)

In the bathroom testing out my new camera. 

And slightly buzzed.


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 30, 2008)

He's a black man! lol!


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 30, 2008)

That wedding photographer looks dead.

He should be at a funeral, not a wedding. Although I think he'd make a funeral even more depressing. What a grim bastard!



Final said:


> I find the best way to get someone intent on taking your photo out of your face is to pull out a camera of your own and start snapping them first.


But you could end up with a situation like that one in that film where everyone in the room pulls out their guns and they're all aimed at eachother, but no-one will shoot, because if they shoot, someone else will shoot


----------



## army_of_one (Dec 30, 2008)

Herbsman. said:


> He's a black man! lol!



Uhmmm......okay.

<Don't know why it's lolz time, but...>

Yeah! I'm Black! Whew! Load off my chest, let me tell ya!


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry. It's just that I thought I was the only black man around here.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 30, 2008)

can you see me???


----------



## big eejit (Dec 30, 2008)

On Crosby Beach:


----------



## big eejit (Dec 30, 2008)

Camera geeks


----------



## army_of_one (Dec 30, 2008)

^^^

The Resevior Photogs


----------



## army_of_one (Dec 30, 2008)

Herbsman. said:


> Sorry. It's just that I thought I was the only black man around here.



No prob. But I'm sure there're more of us around here.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 30, 2008)

We Are All Black, Baby.


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 30, 2008)

boohoo said:


> can you see me???



luv ya _tubes_.


----------



## Dreadwear (Jan 21, 2009)

My son, being photographed by me.


----------



## Paul Russell (Jan 21, 2009)

OK, name the photographer







Clue: he's pretty famous.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 29, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


> Clue: he's pretty famous.



henry carton brassiere?


----------



## Paul Russell (Jan 29, 2009)

boskysquelch said:


> henry carton brassiere?



Ohhh. So close.


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 29, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


> Ohhh. So close.


Me?


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Paul Russell (Jan 30, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> Me?



No, it's not you.


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 30, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


> No, it's not you.


It is, look. I can see it's me.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 30, 2009)

How would we know


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


> OK, name the photographer


Easy MP


----------



## Helen Back (Jan 30, 2009)

From the This Is London website on the filming of V For Vendetta:






The V with the camera is me.


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 30, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> Easy MP


His skills are not on Parr with mine.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## LadyLDN (Feb 2, 2009)

In the Tate Modern yesterday.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 2, 2009)

Indias Pap's


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 2, 2009)

lol dude looks insanely happy in that top shot  wtf is he shooting, some sort of humungous drill?


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 2, 2009)

I was shooting a compass on a work surface in a factory for an advert. 

I'll PM you the result.


----------



## Pip (Feb 3, 2009)

Funnily enough I'm just uploading my holiday snaps and have loads of these.

I know that technically this isn't a good photo, but it makes my boyfriend look like a Milanese homosexual.


----------



## LeisureSuitLawl (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## LeisureSuitLawl (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 8, 2009)

At the British Museum


----------



## kerb (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## Paul Russell (Feb 12, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> Easy MP



Yes, of course.


----------



## kerb (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 12, 2009)

This is quite an interesting thread. I doubted it at the beginning. But I'm enjoying it now. 'specially that one kerb.


----------



## kerb (Feb 12, 2009)

hey thanks man. 6coronas and i braved it to the dance floor. camera settings were at extreme


----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 12, 2009)

ttbh man i take better photos after drinking.


----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 13, 2009)

^ which is why i got sacked on my first day at the Express & Star.


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 13, 2009)

That's badd.


----------



## paolo (Feb 16, 2009)

Exploring.


----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 16, 2009)

*faints*  look at those boots, and that lens, man! OMG


----------



## noriise (Feb 18, 2009)

hes a nazi


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 19, 2009)

bastards, any excuse to show off the 5d, im jealous man jealous i tell ya


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 19, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> bastards, any excuse to show off the 5d, im jealous man jealous i tell ya


mate if i win the lottery i'll buy you one it's a great bit of kit.


----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 19, 2009)

hehe nice one, i think it would take a lottery win, credit card fraud or a bank robbery for me to ever own one

p.s. when you win the lottery, do i get lenses as well?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 19, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> hehe nice one, i think it would take a lottery win, credit card fraud or a bank robbery for me to ever own one
> 
> p.s. when you win the lottery, do i get lenses as well?


yeah go on then i'll get the kit with the 24 to 105 and a 50 as well (the 24 to 105 is a lush lens man best standard lens i've had for multi purpose in so long it's like going back to film on full frame too apatures mean summit iso upto 64000 its unfucking real...)


----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 19, 2009)

stop it man youre making me jealous


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 20, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> stop it man youre making me jealous



no whetting your appitite so i can haz lottery win


----------



## kerb (Mar 19, 2009)

Continuation on the theme...


----------



## Pie 1 (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## alef (Apr 7, 2009)

Three years back we had self-portraits as a theme here. The thumbnails are gone and the first page of the thread is just silly nagging but various urbanites with their cameras are then shown:
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=161259&page=2


----------



## kerb (Apr 9, 2009)

Another one that I took yesterday


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 8, 2009)

why the fuck does that guy with the big L lens have his tripod collar upside down?


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 8, 2009)

on second thoughts, maybe it gets in the way when he holds the camera vertically. bit of a daft place for it to be, so close to the vertical grip.


----------



## tom_craggs (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Oct 9, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> on second thoughts, maybe it gets in the way when he holds the camera vertically. bit of a daft place for it to be, so close to the vertical grip.



Sounds as if you would be good at ergonomic design of photographic kit. Dream job if there is such occupation or is that the domain of photographic journalism and camera reviews?


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Oct 9, 2009)

G20 Protests, Bank of England Plain

Pentax K110D and old manual focus 50mm as usual.


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Oct 9, 2009)

and another the same details as above


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 9, 2009)

ToothlessFerret that first image should be entered in this months photo comp. They look a tad evil, must be the background


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 9, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Sounds as if you would be good at ergonomic design of photographic kit. Dream job if there is such occupation or is that the domain of photographic journalism and camera reviews?


I'm better at afterthoughts than forethoughts


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 9, 2009)

The last days of ITV Westcountry Live regional news.











This was in August of 2008.  The presenters are Jemma Woodman and Richard Bath.

The station finally closed on February 15th 2009


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Oct 10, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> ToothlessFerret that first image should be entered in this months photo comp. They look a tad evil, must be the background



Ah - taken on 1st April


----------



## rekil (Oct 11, 2009)

A friend of mine had some of her photos exhibited in Warsaw a while back. She's reflected in the glass.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 14, 2009)

Making a video.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 14, 2009)

Dyawannabeinthemovies?


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## kerplunk (Oct 21, 2009)

Imelda May


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Oct 21, 2009)

Space Hijackers Bank of England, May Day 2009











G20 Protests, Bank of England, 1st April 2009


----------



## IC3D (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## cybertect (Oct 21, 2009)

ToothlessFerret said:


>



I'm really digging the tonality of this one.


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 22, 2009)

ToothlessFerret said:


> Space Hijackers Bank of England, May Day 2009



Fantastic photo some people have all the luck 








My effort from Addenbrookes hospital garden


----------



## kerplunk (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## e19896 (Oct 25, 2009)

Myself taken my me mate spike of course it is the Black Stuff..


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Oct 25, 2009)

and myself - under surveillance of BB


----------



## clicker (Oct 31, 2009)

Anish Kapoor exhibition today at Royal Academy.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Nov 20, 2009)

Henri Cartier Bresson


----------



## kerb (Nov 21, 2009)

Good to see the thread is still going. 

A couple of recent attempts.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 29, 2009)

Clown's


----------



## weltweit (Nov 29, 2009)

I went to the Le Mans 24 hour a couple of years ago and took hundreds of photos. When I got back I uploaded them and then shared them in the dpreview forums. A chap popped up who was also there and showed his images which I liked a lot. 

In one of his images taken on the Sunday morning, was a tiny blurry corner which caught my eye more than the rest. I asked him to blow it up and sure as dogs is dogs there in the corner of his photograph was me, as I was, taking a photograph of another photographer!

It's a small world!


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 30, 2009)

*army of one / herbman interlude*

I enjoyed that little unexpected thread diversion. Made I laugh, that did.


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2010)

_I'm a Photographer, Not a Terrorist! protes_t
http://www.urban75.org/london/photographer-not-a-terrorist.html


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm really loving these photos  Other than a couple of selfies I don't think I've got any photos of other photographers (not while they're on the job, so to speak, anyway).


----------



## teuchter (Dec 8, 2010)

From the last day of Routemasters...

One of these actually has a certain urban75 poster in it, taking photos, although I didn't know at the time!


----------



## Greebo (Jul 27, 2011)

Taken a few years ago, before a graduation ceremony, the photographer was chatting to VP (cropped out of the picture).


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 28, 2011)

Photographer not a Terrorist by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## drewg (Aug 7, 2011)

From the Parliamentary bike ride


----------



## Forkboy (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## weltweit (Aug 15, 2011)

I hadn't noticed this thread.

I love taking photos of photogs!


----------



## weltweit (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## weltweit (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## weltweit (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## weltweit (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## weltweit (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## weltweit (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## weltweit (Aug 17, 2011)

And a last one for the time being. I guess you could call this one LARGE FORMAT


----------



## weltweit (Aug 17, 2011)

Just remembered another one.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 18, 2011)

He make me chuckle lugging that huge 400mm around at Pride


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 18, 2011)

She was killed in the Spanish Civil War when run over by a tank, he died when he stood on a land mine in Indochina.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 18, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> She was killed in the Spanish Civil War when run over by a tank, he died when he stood on a land mine in Indochina.



Yep, warzones are dangerous places.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## weltweit (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## weltweit (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## weltweit (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## weltweit (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## weltweit (Aug 24, 2011)

Do you think a massive lens like that means he has a small w**ly


----------



## FunkyUK (Aug 24, 2011)

My dad at work some time in the '60s


----------



## weltweit (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## weltweit (Aug 26, 2011)

A gaggle of photographers :


----------



## weltweit (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## weltweit (Aug 27, 2011)

A young photographer starting out


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## weltweit (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## weltweit (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## weltweit (Sep 10, 2011)

This is a friend of mine trying out my Nikon 20mm f2.8 - he didn't like it


----------



## weltweit (Sep 10, 2011)

A bored videographer at the Le Mans 24hr - at about 05:00 (very early)


----------



## weltweit (Sep 10, 2011)

No, I am supposed to be taking a photo of you now !!!


----------



## FunkyUK (Sep 11, 2011)

My Brother circa 1974 (I now own this camera)



2009-09-18 22-50-59_0172 by funkyuk, on Flickr

My dad on his wedding day September 1969



2009-09-15 23-26-52_0023 by funkyuk, on Flickr


----------



## Greebo (Nov 20, 2012)

The main squeeze of one of my brothers in law, last weekend.


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## ToothlessFerret (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## sim667 (Nov 21, 2012)

Its probably an exciting day out for those two police photographers, before returning to mounds of speeding camera pictures to sort out.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 18, 2014)

Balls of steel to stand on top of that wall (that walkway is at 1st floor height, and the top of the wall is about another 4 feet up) for a crowd shot.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Greebo (Dec 2, 2014)

Got a double one this weekend (the woman in front was using the camera on her smartphone), by the purest streak of luck and exactly the right angle.  

I didn't even realise it was there, until the photos were checked on a larger screen.  If VP had stood where I was, he couldn't have got it (because of being the wrong height), and if I hadn't been in those ridiculous platform heels (totalling 4") I wouldn't have got it either.  It's going here later, when the SD card has been retrieved from VP.

Up for a limited time, because they're not urbanites.


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 3, 2014)

ToothlessFerret said:


>



Come on they only need a small discrete cheap throw away compact in that line of work - are taxpayers really paying for this! Maybe a severe case of small penis syndrome ?


----------



## albionism (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Zimri (Jan 4, 2015)

This one is from 02/01/15...






And this one is from Silverstone way back in 2012, hence the potato quality of it


----------



## Zimri (Jan 18, 2015)

Another one from this weekend, had some ideas to try but nothing really came out as I hoped it might apart from this one...


----------



## Zimri (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 26, 2015)

A photo from 2011. Not shot in raw so the sky was completely washed out, so i've been messing about with the adjustment brush in Lightroom, first time I've used it, so excuse the bodge! Not so bad in the bigger image though, & it could be mistaken for shadows


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Rock lady


----------



## Zimri (Mar 11, 2015)

Some shots from the TBM breakthrough at Liverpool Street on March 10th 2015! I thought they were quite interesting because of all the chaos going on where the 1st and 3rd aren't looking!


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 3, 2015)

Mirror mirror, who is the most beautiful in the world!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## plurker (May 5, 2015)

I shot this at my brother-in-law's wedding. 

The wedding party were descending from third floor down and heading out into the courtyard.  They were all ahead of me, and so I stopped to shoot downward from a second floor window, to get a different persepctive on the wedding. This was just as the bride and groom were coming into view for the official snappers - the two guys in green coat and black suit.


----------



## dlx1 (May 19, 2015)

Drawn


----------



## Zimri (Oct 30, 2015)

A few from the F1 in Austin last weekend


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## ToothlessFerret (Nov 1, 2015)

Cambridge.


----------



## Markulous (Nov 6, 2015)

Took this early one morning


----------



## Markulous (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Herbsman. (Nov 6, 2015)

Herbsman. said:


> hehe nice one, i think it would take a lottery win, credit card fraud or a bank robbery for me to ever own one


I was wrong... only took 6 years for the price to come down to £350 for a used 5D mkI with battery grip

Paid similar for a 5 (film!) about 15 years ago


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 12, 2015)

<Attenborough> Among the undergrowth in an ancient Yew wood, the nature photographer takes up his position </Attenborough>


----------

